
How Pixar’s Toy Story 2 was deleted twice [] (2012) - retSava
https://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/
======
peg_leg
An excellent story on how to get past the one big mistake. Everyone makes the
one mistake. You have to keep going and build so that it can't happen again.

